# SF training



## John Ryan Harrell (Apr 27, 2012)

Is there anyone out there that would be willing to talk with me about the current training pipeline, requirements, and overall experience of Special Forces right now? I just wanna discuss it with someone who has actually been through it who could give me some insight.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Apr 27, 2012)

I just happen to be  a Phase IV instructor....
Shoot me a PM


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am an instructor at the 18D course. I can answer questions.


----------



## RAGE275 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a buddy in language right now, and @CBack, is that SOCM or is your course way different? I have a buddy that's an instructor at SOCM now. Or was, last time I checked.


----------



## 18C4V (Apr 27, 2012)

shortbrownguy said:


> I just happen to be a Phase IV instructor....
> Shoot me a PM


 
What are they calling phase IV now? is it still Sage? My last new guy graduated two years ago.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 27, 2012)

RAGE275 said:


> I have a buddy in language right now, and @CBack, is that SOCM or is your course way different? I have a buddy that's an instructor at SOCM now. Or was, last time I checked.



Yep I am an instructor at the SOCM course PM me his name.


----------



## AWP (Apr 27, 2012)

shortbrownguy said:


> I just happen to be a Phase IV instructor....


 


cback0220 said:


> I am an instructor at the 18D course.


 
Alright wannabes, how many of you knew this until these men spoke up? How many of you think this is "just the internet" and your conduct here doesn't matter?

How many of you read the above posts, said "Holy shit!" and tightened your shot groups (behavior) on this and others?

You think these are the only instructors on this forum?

Go PT.


----------



## John Ryan Harrell (Apr 27, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> I am an instructor at the 18D course. I can answer questions.


Shoot me a pm if u dont mind


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 27, 2012)

John Ryan Harrell said:


> Shoot me a pm if u dont mind



The ball is in your court man, I don't know why you want to know.


----------



## RAGE275 (Apr 27, 2012)

John Ryan Harrell said:


> Shoot me a pm if u dont mind


 
Why would HE shoot you a PM when YOU'RE the one who has the questions. Fix your fucking shit quick dude. You're in the Army, you understand rank structure and such. So why would you approach ANYONE you're unfamiliar with, with out any sort of tact what-so-ever? Your grammar is terrible and quite frankly, though I may not be SF, I'm ridiculously offended at the fact that you just assume that everyone on here, is here to cater to you.

Again, this isn't the type of place where people just bend over at your beck and call to spew whatever's convenient for you. If you SEARCHED you'd find a ton of information on the pipeline. FROM START TO FINISH.

Again, fix your shit quick before your warm welcome becomes a "gtfo".


----------



## Brill (Apr 27, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> I am an instructor at the 18D course. *I can answer questions*.


 
I occasionally suffer from priapsim and my doctor says I could contact him after 4 hours but I feel pretty awkward about that. It would seem that a call to the Secret Service would be more appropriate vice a call to a male doctor.

What would you advise?


----------



## shortbrownguy (Apr 27, 2012)

18C4V said:


> What are they calling phase IV now? is it still Sage? My last new guy graduated two years ago.


MOS phase.


----------



## John Ryan Harrell (Apr 27, 2012)

John Ryan Harrell said:


> Shoot me a pm if u dont mind


There was no disrespect intended. I'm just not certain how to do all the stuff on here. So i was simply saying if he could send me a message it would be easier for me to get it and reply. As far as tact goes if everyone would like to let me know their rank, position and how they would like to be addressed I can sure do so. Once again no disrespect intended. I'm not that fucking guy. Apologies.


----------



## CDG (Apr 27, 2012)

John Ryan Harrell said:


> There was no disrespect intended. I'm just not certain how to do all the stuff on here. So i was simply saying if he could send me a message it would be easier for me to get it and reply. As far as tact goes if everyone would like to let me know their rank, position and how they would like to be addressed I can sure do so. Once again no disrespect intended. I'm not that fucking guy. Apologies.


 
 I think's ridiculous that, as Rage already said, you came here with questions and now want other people to initiate a convo with you just because it's easier for you.  Two vetted SF guys responded to you and were willing to answer questions and your response was to tell one of them to message you.  It ain't that hard to figure out how the PM function works on here.  If you really can't figure it out, there's a forum just for such queries.  Your comment about everyone letting you know their rank/position/preferred title is unwarranted and seems indicative of you being a little too sensitive.


----------



## RAGE275 (Apr 27, 2012)

CDG said:


> seems indicative of you being a little too sensitive.


 
No, he's not to sensitive. He's an E-2 and a complete smart ass. You've been warned, check your inbox bud. If you don't know how, it's at the top right, right next to your name. It's the thing that says "inbox". That's where your inboxed messaged go. The ones people send you. Click on the one I wrote you, then read it. If you don't know how to do that, let me know.


----------



## AWP (Apr 27, 2012)

Time to execute my avatar and wrap this up. Can you smell what I'm cookin'?



John Ryan Harrell said:


> There was no disrespect intended. I'm just not certain how to do all the stuff on here. So i was simply saying if he could send me a message it would be easier for me to get it and reply. As far as tact goes if everyone would like to let me know their rank, position and how they would like to be addressed I can sure do so. Once again no disrespect intended. I'm not that fucking guy. Apologies.


 
Here's the thing, I don't know if this is your first forum experience, but you are off to a poor start. I've seen MUCH worse, so don't feel too bad.

From a forum use perspective, if you don't know HOW to do something, go to the upper-right corner of your screen and hover your mouse over "Inbox." A window will pop-p and then you can click on "Start a New Conversation." Send me a message if you have issues using the forum, physically how to do something. We don't need to tie up threads with that.

On to "professional development:" If someone offers you help, you don't tell them what to do, you go meet them. Instead of "Shoot me a PM, I have some questions for you." You could either send him a PM or if you don't know that, just ask in this thread. "Sorry, I'm new at this, how do I send a PM?" It is rather insulting to say you need help and then expect a hand out. Maybe you know this, maybe not, but that's what it looks like.

So here's what's going to happen. PM/ Start a New Conversation with me and I'll point you in the right direction. I'd prefer this not escalate but ask any member on here....I've mentored and banned the same guy within 20 minutes because he failed to follow simple instructions.

Your call.

Thread locked.


----------

